# What did you get from Waxstock?



## Kash-Jnr

Wondering what other people purchased while at the show today, some good bargains going around! 

















Was really pleased with what I managed to get! Lucky lad indeed!


----------



## Jord

Haven't got any pictures because I didn't manage to buy that much really..

Soft99 King Of Gloss
Soft99 Authentic Premium
Soft99 Glaco 
Waxstock Sticker
Detailing World Sticker 
2x Autobrite Repel 
Microfibre Madness Incredipad
Sonax BSD

Think that was it.. Wanted 5L of AF Crystal but everyone who had it was sold out by the time I went to buy some.. Wanted some Megs Endurance too but Meguiars were charging above Halfords prices for it :\

Was a good day overall though, fantastic weather and had a good time with my mate, will definitely be going next year.


----------



## Richors

I bought the 10 panel pot box from Angel wax.
Don't need any wax at all but they were such friendly guys I couldn't resist.........!


----------



## sprocketser

Kash-Jnr said:


> Wondering what other people purchased while at the show today, some good bargains going around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was really pleased with what I managed to get! Lucky lad indeed!


Was there anything left ! lol

Nice score .


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Richors said:


> I bought the 10 panel pot box from Angel wax.
> 
> Don't need any wax at all but they were such friendly guys I couldn't resist.........!


Gotta agree with you there. Also got the waxstock exclusive from angelwax. Got a little insight from the old guy in the lab coat (sorry, can't remember the name) about the whole AF debacle.

Did you see the glaco for the wing mirrors, bought some. Looks awesome!


----------



## Jord

Kash-Jnr said:


> Gotta agree with you there. Also got the waxstock exclusive from angelwax. Got a little insight from the old guy in the lab coat (sorry, can't remember the name) about the whole AF debacle.
> 
> *Did you see the glaco for the wing mirrors, bought some. Looks awesome!*


Apparently it has awful durability, at least that's what someone posted on their DW section earlier on tonight.


----------



## sprocketser

Jord said:


> Haven't got any pictures because I didn't manage to buy that much really..
> 
> Soft99 King Of Gloss
> Soft99 Authentic Premium
> Soft99 Glaco
> Waxstock Sticker
> Detailing World Sticker
> 2x Autobrite Repel
> Microfibre Madness Incredipad
> 
> Think that was it.. Wanted 5L of AF Crystal but everyone who had it was sold out by the time I went to buy some.. Wanted some Megs Endurance too but Meguiars were charging above Halfords prices for it :
> 
> Was a good day overall though, fantastic weather and had a good time with my mate, will definitely be going next year.


Nice buys , it s some nice stuff in there .


----------



## Kimo

Obsession qd and tyre 
Obsession waxstock Wax
Odk waxstock wax
Few pads etc
Serious performance show detailer

Not much from me this year as I'm fully stocked


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Jord said:


> Apparently it has awful durability, at least that's what someone posted on their DW section earlier on tonight.


Will need to give it a try but it's pretty neat thing to have on the side mirrors which won't get much hard wearing in this weather. The guy quoted, he gets about 2 weeks or something.


----------



## M20fes

my collection of goodies from todays Waxstock

•	Dodo Juice Boot Cube Detailing Bag - £25
•	Dodo Juice Menthol Glass Cleaner - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild Shampoo - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Total Wipeout All Purpose Cleaner - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Lime Prime - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Apple iFoam - 500ml - £9.95
•	Dodo Juice Extra Soft Buffing Cloths - 3 Pack - £9.95
•	Dodo Juice Wash & Rinse Cuff Links - £5
•	Chemical Guys Leather Cleaner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemical Guys Leather Conditioner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemcial Guys Leather Cleaner\Conditioner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemical Guys Leather Air Freshener - 100ml - £4.50
•	Poor Boys Leather Air Freshener - 473ml - £8
•	Mainz Palm Beach Air Freshener - 500ml £4
•	AutoSmart Bubblegum Blast Air Freshener - 400ml - £3
•	AutoSmart Berry Fruit Blast Air Freshener - 400ml - £3
•	Autobrite Direct Air Freshener - £2
•	California Scents Laguna Breeze Air Freshener Tin - £2


----------



## Kash-Jnr

sprocketser said:


> Was there anything left ! lol
> 
> Nice score .


That's me done for this year and 2015


----------



## sprocketser

Kash-Jnr said:


> That's me done for this year and 2015


Lol , I believe you mate !


----------



## angelw

Kash-Jnr said:


> Gotta agree with you there. Also got the waxstock exclusive from angelwax. Got a little insight from the old guy in the lab coat (sorry, can't remember the name) about the whole AF debacle.
> 
> Did you see the glaco for the wing mirrors, bought some. Looks awesome!


Old Guy!!!


----------



## Brophy

Kash-Jnr said:


> Gotta agree with you there. Also got the waxstock exclusive from angelwax. Got a little insight from the old guy in the lab coat (sorry, can't remember the name) about the whole AF debacle.
> 
> Did you see the glaco for the wing mirrors, bought some. Looks awesome!


John is his name 👍😎 Matt and John are two great guys always nice going for a visit at AW HQ 😜


----------



## Kash-Jnr

angelw said:


> Old Guy!!!


Oldest out of a rather young bunch! 

Will pop through as your local to me for some top up supplies soon!


----------



## Goodylax

Sick haul Kash!


----------



## pee

I just got a smelly beaver from Tim @ envy


----------



## Jonnybbad

I got everything I needed no photo's had to put it away quick before the wife asked how much I'd spent lol

Got some great deals and spent less than expected


----------



## herbiedacious

I got a washmitt and some brochures. Well, that's what SWMBO thinks. She never saw what was in the boot!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I brought
Gtechniq -
Small bag
Quick detailer
M1 - metal
Panel wipe
G6 perfect glass
T1 - tyre & trim
I1 - smart fabric
C6 - matte dash
G wash 
P1 - polish
Exov2

Obsession wax -
Phantom
LD
Renegade
Blizzard 
Redolent (Parma violet)

Lake country CCS compound pad orange

Autobrite direct Jaffa clean


----------



## Natalie

4 bottles of Angelwax Shampoo
1l Angelwax Bilberry
Angelwax Corona
2x Obsession Wax Renegade 
Obsession Wax Waxstock wax
Poorboys Bird**** Remover
AF Oblitarate
Pinnacle Black Onyx Tyre gel
Carbon Collective clay mitt
2x Dodo Mint Merkin
Dodo extra soft buffing cloth
Dodo drying towel


----------



## WHIZZER

Powermax wax to try -imperial wax new products to try - V3 fallout- powermax shampoo - some artdeshine products 4-1 new sample !


----------



## Rascal_69

Festool rotex little and big
Ez go brush
Autofinesse dillusion 
Autosmart cloths
Autosmart tyre brush
Sonax perfect finish
Sonax 04-06
Scholl s3 xxl
Incredipad


----------



## Blueberry

I was quite restrained and if course I had to buy a wax 😃


----------



## kartman

Got everything I needed, some great bargains too


----------



## DodgeMaster92

Brought a few items such as sonic wax and a carbon collective clay mitt, but was over the moon with the goodie bag for top 16 !


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , you guys got some nice stuff over !


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Got a pot of Obsession Wax Phantom, AF Essence in the originals pot, new buckets, SV Mirage sample pot and loads of little bits as well.


----------



## KeithOPC

Had to limit my fluids to 100ml for getting back on the plane home.

Here is my purchases for the day.

Got everything I wanted except a pressure foamer but replaced it with af brushes.


----------



## sprocketser

Nice looking brushes in there Keith ! What are these .


----------



## Jonnybbad

Did anyone else buys some carbon collective wheel wands


----------



## KeithOPC

sprocketser said:


> Nice looking brushes in there Keith ! What are these .


They are the auto finesse hog hair brushes. :thumb:

I have been after them a while and the missus treated me at the show to them and af t shirt. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow, what a day, will post up a few thoughts in my section later - A big thanks to everyone involved, concerned and all that took part. An amazing day.

Even managed to get a few things myself :thumb:

The Angelwax , 'Waxstock Edition' box. Containing 10 waxes and microfibre towels, simply awesome and great guys with brilliant products for those who know them. Awesome package of products.

ODK Waxstock special Edition. 200ml in a special one-off colour jar with label, These were being sold by Sebs Charity with money raised going direct to the Charity, I think Dan made a total of 10/12 pots of these. Even got Dan to sign it - Top Banana:thumb:

Autofinesse Originals , You gotta hand it to James and his team, these pots are just simply a work of art. - Stunning and each one individual

Artdeshine Clay Cloth, on recommendation from JBirchy, and a good overview from Steve on the stand, Something I've been looking at for a while. Really looking forward to using this.










Simply stunning, a work of art indeed ( excuse reflections on pot on lower right hand side )


----------



## danwel

Anyone care to post more pics of their angelwax wax collection box please as i'd love to see inside.


----------



## MEH4N

Only wanted to try angelwax revelation and got given absolution by mistake and only realised when i got back (Will probably be popped in the swaps section). Chaps at angelwax were great so bought the wax box as wanted some desireable anyway.


----------



## The_Bouncer

@ Danwel

:thumb:


----------



## danwel

The_Bouncer said:


> @ Danwel
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Jay:thumb:, that is awesome i would love one of those


----------



## magpieV6

I was tempted with the angelwax box! Looked lovely.


----------



## Alfieharley1

I was tempted aswell. I was hoping the AngelWax pin up girl came with it! I did say I'd buy it if she came with it lol.


----------



## danwel

Alfieharley1 said:


> I was tempted aswell. I was hoping the AngelWax pin up girl came with it! I did say I'd buy it if she came with it lol.


Any pics of the Angel Wax pin up girl so i can make my mind up lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

I wish I did but didn't fancy getting questioned by the wife lol she don't understand waxes as that is what the picture would have been of


----------



## Jord

Just been to Halfords (twice, forgot my wallet) and bought 3x Megs Endurance for only slightly more than they were charging on stand for 1 bottle  Still need a glass cleaner though


----------



## Kash-Jnr

kartman said:


> Got everything I needed, some great bargains too


Got Tardis too. Thought it was pretty cheap!


----------



## Lowiepete

The_Bouncer said:


> Artdeshine Clay Cloth, on recommendation from JBirchy, and a good overview from Steve on the stand, Something I've been looking at for a while. Really looking forward to using this.


Enjoy, enjoy! Though I'm a tad disappointed that you didn't introduce yourself... 
...but then I guess you're probably fed up with blokes coming up to you to
congratulate you on your wax range :devil:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## B17BLG

Kash-Jnr said:


> Got Tardis too. Thought it was pretty cheap!


How Much?


----------



## kartman

Kash-Jnr said:


> Got Tardis too. Thought it was pretty cheap!


Yer the Autosmart stand was defo my bargain of the day, like half price nearly compared to what my rep priced up! My mate who drove got some Tardis too, I think we worked out in 5l litre containers alone we added 60KG to his boot with 1 litre ≅ 1 KG let alone the rest of the stuff haha


----------



## Ravinder

Kash-Jnr said:


> Got Tardis too. Thought it was pretty cheap!


I've got Tardis too, the fake one.......:lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I got the Tardis at £15 and can't remember but the big pack of AS microfibres was £20 or something. Really good quality MFs.


----------



## B17BLG

Kash-Jnr said:


> I got the Tardis at £15 and can't remember but the big pack of AS microfibres was £20 or something. Really good quality MFs.


Pffft Got Royally Robbed last year then!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

They weren't really pushing any of the products. The prices were pretty decent but I think once everyone knew AF were 20% off, that set the pace.


----------



## MEH4N

Kash-Jnr said:


> I got the Tardis at £15 and can't remember but the big pack of AS microfibres was £20 or something. Really good quality MFs.


I paid £14 for tardis. The gent even chucked a bottle in for me :thumb: Bought a couple of other bits too mind.


----------



## Jonnybbad

AS had a cracking deal on there claycloth and 5Litres of qd £25 bargain


----------



## Jonnybbad

Kash-Jnr said:


> They weren't really pushing any of the products. The prices were pretty decent but I think once everyone knew AF were 20% off, that set the pace.


Have to agree AF stand was packed everytime I went past but then with that sort of discount and the great product it was to be expected


----------



## Kash-Jnr

MEH4N said:


> I paid £14 for tardis. The gent even chucked a bottle in for me :thumb: Bought a couple of other bits too mind.


Just got the two things from them. Could have got the QD and Clay cloth but couldn't be bothered taking too much stuff to the car lol.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I got my bro to carry it lol


----------



## The_Bouncer

Lowiepete said:


> Enjoy, enjoy! Though I'm a tad disappointed that you didn't introduce yourself...
> ...but then I guess you're probably fed up with blokes coming up to you to
> congratulate you on your wax range :devil:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Apologies for that Steve - These days are always difficult and to be honest I didn't put 2 & 2 together until I got back onto the pc later.

I was wearing a 'Bouncer's polo shirt tho ' 

Now I know it's you, will certainly stop and chat more next time. - Thx for the info on the cloth again.

cheers

J


----------



## stangalang

The_Bouncer said:


> Apologies for that Steve - These days are always difficult and to be honest I didn't put 2 & 2 together until I got back onto the pc later.
> 
> I was wearing a 'Bouncer's polo shirt tho '
> 
> Now I know it's you, will certainly stop and chat more next time. - Thx for the info on the cloth again.
> 
> cheers
> 
> J


Nigh on impossible to miss you bro :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Got myself

Autobrite snow foam lance
Obsession waxstock wax
Obsession QD x 2
Obsession Euphouric
Obsession Hybrid 86 champagne scent
Autosmart microfibres x 36
Autosmart clay MIT
Autosmart Tango
Autosmart 500ml bottles x 3
Nanolex trim rejuvenate
Poor boys blackhole
Super plus wash mit
6 x drying towels
5 x plush microfibres

Think that's about it, I got only what I wanted and resisted buying anymore waxes the obsession was a must have being only 1 of 25


----------



## Lowiepete

The_Bouncer said:


> I was wearing a 'Bouncer's polo shirt tho '





stangalang said:


> Nigh on impossible to miss you bro :thumb:


Now Jay, imagine this. I very nearly asked you how you get on with Bouncer's
waxes, but didn't dare, because to discuss competitive products on the ADS
stand might have offended Alfred if he'd overheard. He's too much of a gent for 
me to do that to him...

...but a wry smile crosses my face as I think of the prospect :lol:

:speechles Discuss what Bouncer thinks of Bouncer's waxes - yeah that's good for
permanently embarrassing myself. Matt would never let me live that one down!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kimo

The_Bouncer said:


> Apologies for that Steve - These days are always difficult and to be honest I didn't put 2 & 2 together until I got back onto the pc later.
> 
> I was wearing a 'Bouncer's polo shirt tho '
> 
> Now I know it's you, will certainly stop and chat more next time. - Thx for the info on the cloth again.
> 
> cheers
> 
> J


New waxes look awesome jay

I was on the waxamomo having a mooch and chat with the lads when you came over at the end


----------



## The_Bouncer

Lowiepete said:


> Now Jay, imagine this. I very nearly asked you how you get on with Bouncer's
> waxes, but didn't dare, because to discuss competitive products on the ADS
> stand might have offended Alfred if he'd overheard. He's too much of a gent for
> me to do that to him...
> 
> ...but a wry smile crosses my face as I think of the prospect :lol:
> 
> :speechles Discuss what Bouncer thinks of Bouncer's waxes - yeah that's good for
> permanently embarrassing myself. Matt would never let me live that one down!!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


:thumb: - Hahaha, It's all good, all friends together . Certainly catch up next time.



Kimo73 said:


> New waxes look awesome jay
> 
> I was on the waxamomo having a mooch and chat with the lads when you came over at the end


Thank you. A difficult decision to change any product but the feedback thus far has all been positive :thumb:



stangalang said:


> Nigh on impossible to miss you bro :thumb:


Wha' lill old me. Nah I blend in


----------



## Rascal_69

Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Rascal_69

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow, what a day, will post up a few thoughts in my section later - A big thanks to everyone involved, concerned and all that took part. An amazing day.
> 
> Even managed to get a few things myself :thumb:
> 
> The Angelwax , 'Waxstock Edition' box. Containing 10 waxes and microfibre towels, simply awesome and great guys with brilliant products for those who know them. Awesome package of products.
> 
> ODK Waxstock special Edition. 200ml in a special one-off colour jar with label, These were being sold by Sebs Charity with money raised going direct to the Charity, I think Dan made a total of 10/12 pots of these. Even got Dan to sign it - Top Banana:thumb:
> 
> Autofinesse Originals , You gotta hand it to James and his team, these pots are just simply a work of art. - Stunning and each one individual
> 
> Artdeshine Clay Cloth, on recommendation from JBirchy, and a good overview from Steve on the stand, Something I've been looking at for a while. Really looking forward to using this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning, a work of art indeed ( excuse reflections on pot on lower right hand side )


Reason I bought one after speaking with you.

Then caught you again buying the ads clay cloth.


----------



## mkv

Flex Rotary
Flex adaptor for my 3401
Flex goodies
Dr Leather cleaner
Scholl s17+
Scholl S3
Dooka wash pad set ( ThanksRob)
Nanolex T-shirt ( Thanks Nanolex )


----------



## DeepImpactAaron

Rascal_69 said:


> Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


What towels are they Rascal?


----------



## Rascal_69

DeepImpactAaron said:


> What towels are they Rascal?


Autosmart ones. Was 36 pack for £25 on the day


----------



## marc147

I just got a wee drop of stuff, the waxstock decal, detailing world key ring, odk key ring and decal arent in the picture,


----------



## simpsons !

1 Grit Guard. 

Michael


----------



## indianbelters

Will upload some pics later but will just say, i had to drop off stuff 4 times to my hotel room lol


----------



## Simonbuffty

Bought a couple of microfibre towels, not sure to use them for drying or polishing. Set of brushes to get in those hard to get areas and a auto smart clay cloth looking forward to giving thus a go, give one a demo and seems great to use


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Rascal_69 said:


> Autosmart ones. Was 36 pack for £25 on the day


I got them too, I think they are good enough for wax removal, what do you think?


----------



## Rascal_69

Kash-Jnr said:


> I got them too, I think they are good enough for wax removal, what do you think?


Pretty sure they will be great.

Short pile cloths are most useful.

My favourite cloths are gtechniq mf1 I think they are.

These feel equal quality. Once I get them used I will pm you my thoughts


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Cheers mate.


----------



## JoshB25

Chemical guys BLACK wax, valet pro citrus pre wash, sonax bsd, Koch chemie polish, 3m blue and black pad, swissvax sponge, monster buffing towel, gtechniq drying towel + free goodies, I think that's all


----------



## Ammo_B

Kash-Jnr said:


> Wondering what other people purchased while at the show today, some good bargains going around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was really pleased with what I managed to get! Lucky lad indeed!


How much did this set you back?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Ammo_B said:


> How much did this set you back?


Lots of £££, I'd rather not think, how much exactly :lol:


----------

